# Tray ceiling



## rollergirls (Oct 30, 2008)

I have been looking high and low for videos on how to install a tray ceiling, does anyone have a site they can direct me to? I have tried diy.com and hgtv.com as well as lowes and home depot.

Thanks!


----------



## iltos (Jun 13, 2004)

rollergirls said:


> I have been looking high and low for videos on how to install a tray ceiling, does anyone have a site they can direct me to? I have tried diy.com and hgtv.com as well as lowes and home depot.
> 
> Thanks!


i don't think there are any 
here's a simple, short description of how to frame a conventional one tho (the kind that basically "clips" the square edge between the ceiling and the walls)

hope this helps


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

http://www.ehow.com/how_4443307_build-tray-ceiling.html

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/How_do_you_frame_a_tray_ceiling

http://lifestyle.iloveindia.com/lounge/how-to-build-tray-ceiling-2812.html

Google has tons more hits as well.


----------

